# Extreme Hand Numbness & Pain



## SloppyJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Been on GH since late November. Been running 5iu ED since that time. My hands always got a little numb and I'd wake up if I slept on my arm wrong and it'd be the classic pins and needles thing then it'd go away. 

Well here the past few days my hand, mainly my left one, actually hurts and stays on the verge of numbness all day. I can deal with that but when I sleep I wake up in some serious pain. My arm is past numb and tingly. It straight hurts. Theres a very sharp pain that comes and goes very sharply. Seems to start in my elbow and go to my hand. 

Anyone ever had this happen? Today is the second day that I haven't taken my GH. Last night was the worst it's ever been. I woke up 4-5 times rolling around in agony. I'm going to go get some carpal tunnel wrist braces tonight and see if they help.


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds more like a repetitive stress injury to the tendon that may have gone unnoticed at the time. Have you done bicep training recently with the flat bar? Does it radiate from the elbow up to the pinky?


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 31, 2012)

This doesn't sound like classic carpal tunnel symptoms which usually include some numbness in the central digits, primaraly the ring, middle and inner portion of the index finger. Being as you said it seems to start in the elbow and migrates to your hand this makes me lean towards inpingement of the ulna nerve. Check this out on the web and see if the symptoms are familiar. I have know a couple of guys that have had this and they describe something similar. I don't think your GH has anything to do with the cause of this, in fact my docs opinion is Gh may mitigate inflamation.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 31, 2012)

I get the wrist pain from the HGH, but no numbness involved at all and no finger numbness either. possibly pinched nerve with the numbness and sharp pain.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 31, 2012)

I was doing military presses on Saturday. Left shoulder was pretty sore. Sat night my left pinky and ring finger got the pins and needlws feeling. I woke up Sunday and still had it. It has been getting better but I am figuring it has something to do with my shoulder workout Sat morning. When was your last training session and what did you do?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 31, 2012)

I have taken the week off from the gym and this starts up. I haven't done anything to really injure my wrist. I've never had this pain before. 

But even off GH and AAS I still wake up and my arm is asleep. But nothing like it is now.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've recently dropped my hgh for the same reason.  I've been off for 10 days now, and it's getting better.  I could barely sleep because of the pain.  It was also affecting my lifting.  doing anything with my arms would immediately put my hands to sleep, even using my iphone.


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 31, 2012)

This does sound more like nerve impingement. Take a look here:

Ulnar Nerve Entrapment at the Elbow (Cubital Tunnel Syndrome) - Your Orthopaedic Connection - AAOS

Try the towel idea or pad if you have one.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 31, 2012)

If it's ulnar nerve related, you're pinky will be affected by it.  If it's carpal tunnel, the other fingers will be affected.  My is distinctly not affecting my pinky, so I know my issue is carpal tunnel.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 31, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've recently dropped my hgh for the same reason. I've been off for 10 days now, and it's getting better. I could barely sleep because of the pain. It was also affecting my lifting. doing anything with my arms would immediately put my hands to sleep, even using my iphone.


 

Yup mine is that way too. I have to switch hands all the time and driving sucks too. It's just a pain. I'm going to stop and start back at a lower dose when it subsides. 

Have you tried the carpal tunnel wrist braces at bedtime?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 31, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Yup mine is that way too. I have to switch hands all the time and driving sucks too. It's just a pain. I'm going to stop and start back at a lower dose when it subsides.
> 
> Have you tried the carpal tunnel wrist braces at bedtime?



No, haven't tried those.  I just got some wrist straps for lifting and am taking a couple week break.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 31, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Yup mine is that way too. I have to switch hands all the time and driving sucks too. It's just a pain. I'm going to stop and start back at a lower dose when it subsides.
> 
> Have you tried the carpal tunnel wrist braces at bedtime?



I have had nerve conduction studies in both hands and diagnosed with carpal tunnel in both hands, the right is worst, 80% collapse. Surgery is the only real therapy for this. I have given the PT and braces a fair try without much help. I too lift with straps and it helps. Driving does aggravate this as does holding a coffee cup and using a mouse. One thing about carpal tunnel is it won't get better. See a neurologist.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 31, 2012)

How much HGH are you guys pinning? My wrist pain all but went away by dropping my dose down an iu or two. They still ache but nothing like they used to.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 31, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Yup mine is that way too. I have to switch hands all the time and driving sucks too. It's just a pain. I'm going to stop and start back at a lower dose when it subsides.
> 
> Have you tried the carpal tunnel wrist braces at bedtime?


 

Could be the numbness is water retention in the tendons and tissue in the wrist. Happened to me a few times. The numbness comes from the nerves being impinged as well. I was told to lower IU's.


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> This doesn't sound like classic carpal tunnel symptoms which usually include some numbness in the central digits, primaraly the ring, middle and inner portion of the index finger. Being as you said it seems to start in the elbow and migrates to your hand this makes me lean towards inpingement of the ulna nerve. Check this out on the web and see if the symptoms are familiar. I have know a couple of guys that have had this and they describe something similar. I don't think your GH has anything to do with the cause of this, in fact my docs opinion is Gh may mitigate inflamation.



be careful GH like somatropin causes carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 31, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> How much HGH are you guys pinning? My wrist pain all but went away by dropping my dose down an iu or two. They still ache but nothing like they used to.



5 iu's for me.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 31, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I have had nerve conduction studies in both hands and diagnosed with carpal tunnel in both hands, the right is worst, 80% collapse. Surgery is the only real therapy for this. I have given the PT and braces a fair try without much help. I too lift with straps and it helps. Driving does aggravate this as does holding a coffee cup and using a mouse. One thing about carpal tunnel is it won't get better. See a neurologist.



I believe that cts caused by hgh is only temporary.  I've been off for 10 days and it's already getting better.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 31, 2012)

^^^ correct, it is only temporary, most all of the HGH side will diminish once cycle is over.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 31, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I believe that cts caused by hgh is only temporary.  I've been off for 10 days and it's already getting better.



Yes that is generally true, these are inflammatory symptoms. Some people never have these side others obviously do. I have been somatropin for almost 10 years my dosage changes, for general health benefits I'll usually use 2iu daily, on cycle as much as 8iu per day. 
There is a difference though when it becomes very painful. This could be an indicator of a more serious condition. If a few weeks off don't alleviate symptoms, see a doc. CTS can become permanent.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 31, 2012)

You guys should send me your hgh and we'll see if it's the hgh or carpel tunnel!


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 31, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Yes that is generally true, these are inflammatory symptoms. Some people never have these side others obviously do. I have been somatropin for almost 10 years my dosage changes, for general health benefits I'll usually use 2iu daily, on cycle as much as 8iu per day.
> There is a difference though when it becomes very painful. This could be an indicator of a more serious condition. If a few weeks off don't alleviate symptoms, see a doc. CTS can become permanent.



I completely agree.


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

carpal tunnel syndrome could be a temporary thing due to GH but with time it can become permanent and require surgery. dropping the dose will only alleviate the pain for a while, it alleviates the pain due to direct inflamation but there are other permanent side effects that will catch up with you , it is only delaying , the effects of hgh will accumulate and will catch up with you with time causing CTS again. Your case is a preliminary warning.
then again it could be something else than CTS


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

I got to really thinking about it last night. I have been playing a lot of guitar recently. Maybe I exaggerated the problem in my wrist by spending hours playing guitar. That would explain the left wrist thing too. 

I went and got a carpal tunnel brace from walgreens last night. I wore it for a couple hours before bed and then went to sleep in it. I am happy to report that I slept the entire night through and didn't wake up once due to pain or numbness. I think that is the ticket. Along with lowering my dose.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 1, 2012)

Good to hear


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 1, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I got to really thinking about it last night. I have been playing a lot of guitar recently. Maybe I exaggerated the problem in my wrist by spending hours playing guitar. That would explain the left wrist thing too.
> 
> I went and got a carpal tunnel brace from walgreens last night. I wore it for a couple hours before bed and then went to sleep in it. I am happy to report that I slept the entire night through and didn't wake up once due to pain or numbness. I think that is the ticket. Along with lowering my dose.



Nice.  I may have to try those.  there's no way I'm going to stop hgh altogether.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 1, 2012)

On the plus side, you can give yourself some awesome "strangers"


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 1, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I got to really thinking about it last night. I have been playing a lot of guitar recently. Maybe I exaggerated the problem in my wrist by spending hours playing guitar. That would explain the left wrist thing too.
> 
> I went and got a carpal tunnel brace from walgreens last night. I wore it for a couple hours before bed and then went to sleep in it. I am happy to report that I slept the entire night through and didn't wake up once due to pain or numbness. I think that is the ticket. Along with lowering my dose.


 
That's good to hear bro. I did some reading on that numbness yesterday and it could be a litney of things. My pops gets the same thing being on the computer all day working. He also got a brace and it's got better.


----------



## alterntego (Feb 1, 2012)

hey bro i got in a car accident a few years ago and have  your same issues . i found through a physical therapist about some excercises for the strengthening of the multiphidus muscles and that pretty much does the trick for me . you have to be consistant with it but it helps immensely . the second thing i have been doing is neck traction with a home device . inversion table is in my future and a very good idea for anyone in the iron game .
good luck


----------



## unclem (Feb 1, 2012)

you can get wats called hgh nureopathy ( spelling) which lasts for weeks after last injection. but not harmful until it starts to hit the cells that control motor function, then your fucked. get a drug call gabapentin, when it starts take that drug for 90 days and it will go away to a better degree. the best solution is to stop hgh or youll end up in severe troulble. take it for wat its worth. i think carpal tunnel is out and the braces that a dr prescribes are more of a bother then its worth , i think it was placebo. but wat do i know.


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Nice.  I may have to try those.  there's no way I'm going to stop hgh altogether.



go to a doctor ..it could be something else....and if you have to stop hgh then stop it ..what the hell ...no big fucking deal...if it is not CTS or anything...then going on hgh all the time you will catch something anyways.


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 1, 2012)

I use HGH for rejuvenation and have for the past 6 years, going on 7. 6 months on - 6 months off 2-3iu e/d. The only side I have is the sore wrists, it goes away off cycle. I get blood work every 2-3 months and a complete sports physical every year. I will be 51  this year and have no plans to stop using HGH. Like everything else if you abuse it you will pay for it in the long run.


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> I use HGH for rejuvenation and have for the past 6 years, going on 7. 6 months on - 6 months off 2-3iu e/d. The only side I have is the sore wrists, it goes away off cycle. I get blood work every 2-3 months and a complete sports physical every year. I will be 51  this year and have no plans to stop using HGH. Like everything else if you abuse it you will pay for it in the long run.



at least you keep it under control...but my view on this is the following (hope  i am wrong) ..when you try to alter nature, like rejuvenation, gaining muscle etc... for example using hormones for many years , then if you have to stop one day for any reason. ( and there are many reasons that can come up) .all the things you have postponed by medicine will come back to you at a quicker pace..you cannot cheat your nature


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> go to a doctor ..it could be something else....and if you have to stop hgh then stop it ..what the hell ...no big fucking deal...if it is not CTS or anything...then going on hgh all the time you will catch something anyways.



I didn't mean that I'm going to be in hgh forever.  Im just gonna run it fir 6 months.  I've already been off for 10 days and it's improving.  My symptoms are very typical for hgh.  I know it's cts caused from the hgh, so I'm not that worried about it.


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I didn't mean that I'm going to be in hgh forever.  Im just gonna run it fir 6 months.  I've already been off for 10 days and it's improving.  My symptoms are very typical for hgh.  I know it's cts caused from the hgh, so I'm not that worried about it.



then keep it under control  coz CTS is a pain ..it will stop you from working out + discomfort and finally surgery..it is no joke


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Do y'all recommend the wrist wraps? been thinking about those.


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 1, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Do y'all recommend the wrist wraps? been thinking about those.



I like them because they allow me to lift more on deads and shrugs.  My grip has been my limiting factor.  

Some argue that they're detrimental because they don't allow your grip to strengthen.  I agree with that, I just don't care that much about my grip.  And, I only use them on select exercises so that my forearms are getting a workout most of the time.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I like them because they allow me to lift more on deads and shrugs. My grip has been my limiting factor.
> 
> Some argue that they're detrimental because they don't allow your grip to strengthen. I agree with that, I just don't care that much about my grip. And, I only use them on select exercises so that my forearms are getting a workout most of the time.


 
My forearms are to my liking. I'm more thinking about the support on heavy lifts like bench and OHP. I use versa grips when i need them for other things.


----------

